# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  white mold!?

## Sothfo

So i came home after school today to find white fuzzy moss sprinkled on my eco earth in my vivaruim the moss was like cobwebs 
I moved it around it mixed it. is it harmfull? will it goaway? my tank is fairly new about a month

----------


## Carlos

Hello Cole!  White mold is part of a vivarium's maturation process, it's not harmful, and will go away  :Smile:  .

----------

